

State of Data This Year - 2011 - nilendumisra
http://doctordata.wordpress.com/2011/12/23/state-of-data-this-year-2011/

======
missrobot
this is very helpful, thanks for sharing...would love to hear what some of
your favorite examples of data journalism were this year? investigative
reports, infographics, interactive features...anything.

